# Help me get ride of PC Tattletale!



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

Somehow  PC Tattletale has been loaded onto my laptop! I am one pi$$ed off lady! I detected this when I ran my Spysweeper spyware, but I can't seem to delete the dang thing!

Do I have to PAY the geeks at Best Buy to get this removed? From what I can tell it's been "tattling" on me since December 2005! What a load of crap!

I've read up on PCTT on the Internet and it's illegal to run this software on an adult's computer. (where is my gun?)

There is a pesky folder in my WINDOWS file called explorer32 that I can't delete! I think that's why the problem lies. 

Please helllllllllllllp me, Tech Support Guy!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've moved you over to the security forum, these folks will help out out.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

BayBay said:


> Somehow  PC Tattletale has been loaded onto my laptop! I am one pi$$ed off lady! I detected this when I ran my Spysweeper spyware, but I can't seem to delete the dang thing!
> 
> Do I have to PAY the geeks at Best Buy to get this removed? From what I can tell it's been "tattling" on me since December 2005! What a load of crap!
> 
> ...


You can use file unlocker to delete the folder and it's contents. See what others have to say about this before you delete the folder. If no advice comes and you want to delete the folder download file unlocker:

http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

Install it, the go into windows explorer, right click the folder, choose unlocker...when it's screen pops up, change no action to delete and click ok. It will be gone. If it gives you an option to unlock choose that and then ok.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

OK, I deleted the explorer32 recycle file (thanks for the "unlocker"!) but I still find pctattletale when I run my Spy Sweeper.

What do I do next?

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

go here and download and unzip the highjackthis.exe to your desktop, run it and save a log and post it here. http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip

You could also run an online virus scan at Panda and post the results here. It is safe to load their program and active x.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

This may help meanwhile: http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2005-062215-5127-99&tabid=1

An HJT expert will come along and help you with the HighJackThis log.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is my hijackthis log file:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:59:49 PM, on 8/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\CplBTQ00.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\asrupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NAVW32.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.toshiba.com/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/home.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshiba.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.toshiba.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinLoad] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Winload.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinLoad32] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Winload32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] "c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] "c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\Cfgwiz.exe" /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] "C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CplBTQ00] "C:\Program Files\EzButton\CplBTQ00.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] "C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] "C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe" -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [asrupdate.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\asrupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshiba.com
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinLoad] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Winload.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinLoad32] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Winload32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [asrupdate.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\asrupdate.exe

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Restart in Safe Mode.
Click here to see how.

Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Now click "Apply to all folders" Click "Apply" then "OK".

Delete these files:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Winload.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Winload32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\asrupdate.exe

Navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Next navigate to the C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator *(Repeat for all user names)*\Local Settings\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files".

Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK.

Empty your recycle bin.

Reboot and post another log.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

I followed your instructions - THANX!

Here's my latest log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:36:16 PM, on 8/31/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\CplBTQ00.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.toshiba.com/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/home.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshiba.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.toshiba.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] "c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] "c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\Cfgwiz.exe" /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] "C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CplBTQ00] "C:\Program Files\EzButton\CplBTQ00.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] "C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshiba.com
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks fine, any problems?


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

I still get this message after running Spy Sweeper (grinds teeth*weeps):

"System Monitor found: pc tattletale (Threat marked as Always Ignore)"

(


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post your SpySweeper log.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean by "log" but this is my report after SS "search for spyware":

System Monitor found: pc tattletale (Threat marked as Always Ignore)
Full Sweep has completed. Elapsed time 00:13:03
Traces Found: 25
Sweep Status: 1 Item Found


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Open Spy Sweeper and click on Options, Click on the tab "Always Keep" and uncheck the item(s) for pc tattletale. Now run your scan again.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

CyberT:

I didn't have an "always keep" tab, but I used the quarantine tab. Now that Tattletale is quarantined, is it disabled on my PC? And now, how do I delete it?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Go back to the quarantine tab, select the object, click on Delete Selected.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

Cyber T:

[WEBQUOTE="Go back to the quarantine tab, select the object, click on Delete Selected."].[/WEBQUOTE]

OK, I did this. Then when I reboot and run SpySweeper, PC TT is there again as "quarantined" but not deleted.

Does this mean that the tattletaler still has access to my PC? 

Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If it's only finding it in quarantine that is harmless.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

So, CT, are you telling me that no one can monitor me and it's safe for me to access the Internet on my PC again?

Thanks bunches!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Your last HJT log looks clean.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware:


 On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
 Click Properties. 
 Click the System Restore tab. 
 Check Turn off System Restore. 
 Click Apply, and then click OK. 
 Restart the computer. 

To create a new restore point: 

Start go to All Programs 
Accessories, System Tools and select System Restore. 
In the System Restore wizard, select "Create a restore point" and click the Next button. 
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". 
Click Create and you're done.


----------



## BayBay (Aug 25, 2006)

CyberT:

OK - I "flushed"! Whee - such a good feeling.  

And I restored. But I don't understand all your tech-jargon. Please explain (in layman's terms) why I flushed and restored?

And, yes, CT, I was MORE THAN HAPPY to donate and I did! You were very helpful and patient with the very confused and up.set BayBay. She bows at your feet.

I have bookmarked your site and will be back again if I run into more "trouble." 

Hugs,
B-B

PS--Although, I have to tell you, I still don't like to see the "quarantined" PC tattletale when I run my sweep. I want to blast that dang thing into infinity and nevah see its name again on my laptop!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Is SpySweeper the paid for version? If not remove it in add/remove programs.

You flushed out all of the information in system restore. If you need to use system restore in the future you will not be restoring all of the *junk* back on the machine.


----------

